# Lied in viele kleine Teile "zerstückeln". Einfach und schnell. Wie?



## horrorente (27. November 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Lied, und dass müsste in viele kleine Teile geteilt werden, jedes ca. 2 Sekunden lang. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie das halbwegs schnell geht? ich kenne mich kein Stück mit Audioprogrammen aus, daher wäre mir eine kostenlose (und einfache) Lösung am liebsten.
Das Lied muss für eine PC-Gamemodifikation "zerstückelt" werden. Den genauen Grund kann ich hier nicht erklären, dass wäre so viel Text.
Falls das nur mit professioneller Software geht, so wäre mir auch recht, wenn dass jemand hier anbieten würde ;-)

Danke schon mal im Vorraus...

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## The_Maegges (27. November 2007)

Das geht mit dem kostenlosen Audacity.


----------



## horrorente (28. November 2007)

Danke, werde das mal chacken...


----------



## chmee (28. November 2007)

Die Technik nennt sich slicing. Hier zB ne Software dazu:
http://www.nch.com.au/splitter/index.html

mfg chmee


----------

